# EV Ross Apollo Racer muscle bike Project



## milkman42 (Jun 27, 2021)

Hey, everyone! I just want to share my new project with yous guys. It's going to be an EV Muscle bike build. 
I really need a seat for one of these so if anyone has a lead on one please PM me thanks!

Inspiration Mustie1 On youtube.









some links to his videos! very awesome creator!


----------



## wheelbender6 (Jun 27, 2021)

Sounds like a fun idea. The shiny hub motor looks good on the front wheel.


----------

